# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Chiang Rai northern bike week - 07.-08.11.2014

## schiene

Vom 07.-08.11.2014 findet in Chaing Rai die "CHIANG RAI NORTHERN BIKE WEEK 2014" statt

----------

